# Treated Differently At Work?



## MrNormal (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi guys. 

There's a bit of an issue at work, which has been happening for perhaps a couple of months now and I'm getting very tired of it :|. I feel that I'm being discriminated by a couple of my co-workers at work. 

They tend to mock me by saying stuff that ain't true and just laughing at it, which is very childish and unprofessional. They also use me for their laziness. They would ask me to do this and do that for them, when they can see I'm busy, but in fact they've got bugger all to do so they could just do it themselves. 

I walk into work, and the they sit outside smoking a cigarette, mocking me as i go by and just smirking. I know this is bullying and harassment. I've gotten to the point where i need to take this further and for those to be disciplined for it. 

What do you guys think? 

Thanks


----------



## sunlightruns (Jul 27, 2013)

You could ask them what their problem is.


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

Start writing down what happens, when, and who is involved. When you have enough incidents, take it to your lead or manager or HR rep, but don't let it go any further.. Good luck with that.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

The way you describe them it sounds like they are 14. Unfortunately most jobs where you work you will find at least one slacker or idiot. That or it's bad management. I learnt the hard way over the years that I had a kind of idealist, looking for justice thought pattern and I've actually quit jobs I liked or were good for me otherwise because I hated the people or I fealt aggrieved. 

Like I worked in a gym which went from 7 to 2 staff because of horrible owner-management, the place became a mess. I was doing a managers job but not getting paid for it, the only other guy there didn't do any cleaning or anything and tried to steal my commisions, members complaining constantly etc. I quit a job I otherwise loved because of the stress and externally created negativity. When I look back now I think I realise I was taking an idealistic mindset. And my quitting only left me without a job, and it didn't punish/teach/effect the people taking liberties.

I'm not working at the moment but the reality of that situation and my responses have became conscious to me. It doesn't help my situation to let toxic personalities disrupt my livelihood. Why should I feel bad if I know I'm performing my function/s adequately?

You have options also. I'm not saying be passive.

- You can simply tell your manager.
- You can do as Phaline suggested. This is good also. I would do this if you aren't taken seriously or nothing changes the first time. Maybe you wish to take a different view and feel you should record incidents to build a case first.
- You can confront them. Tell them to stop.
- You can tell them to do it themselves. You can tell them straight 'Do it yourself. You aren't doing anything!' Or you can be less abrupt. 'I'm busy at the moment and have x , y, z still to do. Is there an important reason you can't do it?'.
- You can look for alternative work whilst still employed there.

I want to make it clear. It's not about being passive. Stand up for yourself. Just don't let people throw you off emotionally, disrupt your disposition.


----------



## Lonely Tiger (Aug 8, 2013)

What's your job?


----------

